# WANTED: Troxel Streamline seat core



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2015)

Looking for a really beat-up seat that is beyond use & needs a recover/rebuild. Ideally with the side streamline wear tabs. Thanks,Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 24, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2015)

Sssstttiiilll lllooooookkkiiinnnggg...........................


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2016)

Bumparino!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 22, 2016)

Still looking................


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 22, 2016)

What is that a snyder built hawthorne? Cool lookn bike man, sorry I aint gotcher seat but i will be nosey for the sake of knowledge.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 22, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> What is that a snyder built hawthorne? Cool lookn bike man, sorry I aint gotcher seat but i will be nosey for the sake of knowledge.



You're close. It's actually a Monark built Hawthorne Twin bar

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monark-built-tankless-5bar-thread-hawthorne-twin.54711/


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2016)

Bump time


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 6, 2016)

Good phantom. I buy for money to you yes?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 6, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-BICYC...347566?hash=item3ac96b2d6e:g:K7gAAOSwExJXolpM


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2018)

Bump


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2018)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 14, 2018)

@fordmike65 get 2 and I'll take the other one...


----------



## kirk thomas (Aug 14, 2018)

I have the one from the 39 Zep you can have for $60 shipped


----------



## ccmerz (Aug 14, 2018)

Should look like this...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 23, 2018)

Still looking...


----------

